# Old remote control cars



## straight (Feb 22, 2012)

Those cars are from my childhood... They are about 30 years old and came from Mehanotehnika, an old factory from former Yugoslavia that had the licence to make toys that were originally made by german Schuco. Today they are hard to find, especially in good condition, and pretty expensive.
Some of them I saved from those days and some I manage to find later. I don't have all of them yet. Some of them came in various colors but for now I have one of each kind except for Mercedes 408. Many of them missed some parts and needed fixing and this is how they look now. Scale is around 1/18 and 1/16.
     

On first two pics is Mercedes C 111 then fallows Porsche 911, BMW Turbo, BMW CSL and Mercedes 280 GE.
In lack of the original remote controler with the wire I converted BMW CSL to be radio controled but it's easy to make it original again in case I get a hold on his genuine controler. Runs great. I even hooked up front lights.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

those are super cool! Love those mercedes c 111's! some very nice toys.


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Never heard of the mid-engine BMW before.
Very nice bunch of cars!


----------

